

All Web Developers Should Stop Doing This Immediately - kylebender
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27581/

======
ColinWright
Submitted earlier - large amounts of discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3597707>

